# Direct port vs TB port on 2.0 FSI



## traderdesk (Jan 22, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone has done a direct port injection on the 2.0FSI motor? Do you think the benefits of doing so is outweigh by the increase in complexities of the installation or just not that much more benefit from a single port injection?
I will be installing a Snow Performance stage 2 kit onto a Cupra engine(BWJ) but I have notice some people talking that cylinder 4 seems to get very little of the water/meth mix but most of it makes it to the first three cylinders...
Can someone who has experience show the pros and cons of direct port injection vs single port injection off of this motor? 
By the way the car is being modified for around 350whp as a start and will go up to around 450whp...
Thanks...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

*Re: Direct port vs TB port on 2.0 FSI (traderdesk)*

You just discussed the pros -guaranteed equal distribution to each cylinder. The only negative aspect is the complexity and cost. Water/alcohol injection delivers benefits = to highest octane race fuel IF the following conditions are met:
a) equal distribution
b) delivery at the correct time
c) delivery in the correct amount
The direct port handles point "a" and USRT has some truly evil solutions cooking for all 3. 
You're on the right path. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## traderdesk (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Direct port vs TB port on 2.0 FSI ([email protected])*

Hi Scott, Thanks for the info... Is there a kit that you have developed for the 2.0FSI? I am loking at asking Snow Performance to have one made for me that is direct port but would be interested as well if you are selling one...
Thanks...


----------

